# HOES in November/December?



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, since the Annual Fiction competition has now been announced, I figured I'd put out feelers as to whether or not you all would want to run HOES simultaneously with the big competition (with cash money prizes, woo).

Just vote above and post below for responses.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As I cannot enter the FictionComp, I am interested in some motivation to write more things. However I am quite busy this month, so cannot guarantee I would make November; so treat my vote as a yes to December.

I definitely do not want to split anyone's focus, and would probably enjoy reading more FictionComp entries equally as much.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Doing NaNoWriMo, and calving off certain days expressly for writing out small projects like HOES or RiaR. Yeah, I think I can manage a story for each of the next few months.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill be entering and i would prefer december to give people more time


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

to be honest what with the attack of the russian hacker screwing things id say make december a big one and forget november


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with Gothik. That way mods like Dave and I still have a reason to try writing and you're not splitting everyone else's focus by much if at all.

Still a bit sore over missing the Family Ties one. I had no motivation whatsoever with heresy inactive. -.-


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

To clarify for those unfamiliar with HOES, it's a monthly 1000 +/- 10% writing challenge, completely and utterly separate from the upcoming Annual Fiction Competition.

As others have stated, the primary concern is overwhelming those that want to enter both the FicComp and HOES. However, since HOES is (and always has been) very optional and entirely for fun, I think that the choice should be up to the individual writer as to whether they want to participate in both or simply one or the other. Either way, we're sure to get a ton more stories in the near future, which is always a good thing 

As for Dave and Serpederp, nothing against you guys, but clearly you would've won first and second in the FicComp simply due to easier accessibility to me for bribery and whatnot 

So, unless there are multiple resounding "NO DON'T DO IT" it looks like I'll still have the HOES competition for this month. And as always, any theme ideas are welcome!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bribery? Me? To you? 

Pff, it would have been easier to just write something good for once. :laugh:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, not to be crass and blatant about themes, but I'd appreciate something along the lines of "Unmade" or "Damaged," so I could just duplicate the effort I made for this month's "Undone" RiaR over on the Bolthole. If not, all the better for me, since it's NaNoWriMo and a 1k word short puts me most of the way to my daily writing goal, even if it's not within the context of the larger story I ought to be writing.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I move that the theme be something along the lines of Created or Repaired. 

Being a necron writer and such. Nothing whatsoever to do with putting Mossy off his game. :wink:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

seeing as the up heaval of the last few weeks i'd say hacked or infiltrate


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol the theme I picked actually does go rather well along with Undone, Mossy 

And we'll be trying to forget about that brief month-and-a-half stint of history gothik haha


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

LOL Boc well was all i could think off lol


----------

